# Another STUD Wahoo out of P.C.



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

My good buddy Andy and his friend Andrew caught this 98lb stud trolling 12 miles South of Panama City on a super secret wahoo honey hole. Before I catch a bunch of crap, like I did for posting my buddies gf's wahoo that weighed 97lbs, I DID NOT CATCH THIS FISH, I AM POSTING FOR A FRIEND. Not a bad fish considering it was caught out of a 17' Cape Horn on a red and black ilander with a 30 wide :thumbsup:


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Heck of a fish


----------



## Jsullivansnapper (Apr 19, 2012)

Wow awesome fish can't fit it in any ice chest


----------



## Moparbryan67 (Apr 12, 2008)

Killer Wahoo.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice work.
Think I had it's twin on Thursday.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice hooter. Got me by one pound. That damn Andy!


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

Scruggspc said:


> Nice hooter. Got me by one pound. That damn Andy!


 He'll do it to u everytime. He's got that favor with everything he does :001_huh:


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome hoo-daddy!!!!


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice!!! :notworthy:


----------



## jeremyledford (Jun 24, 2012)

That is a man! Very nice.


----------



## bquared (May 25, 2011)

No crap from me for the post! That is a stud, whoever caught it!


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

seems like the wahoo fishing has been on fire in PC! screw snapper fishing ill eat wahoo over snapper any day!


----------



## clunan1 (Mar 27, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Thats a true Giant Hoo

As soon as i leave PC : the 100 pounders start jumping in the boat for joy.....

Congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup:awesome:thumbup::yes: how hard was it getting it in, your picture looks like it was a breeze? :no: I know if you have the gear, it is as easy as drinking a bear :whistling: my rap is awesome :no:


----------



## snprman (Jun 17, 2013)

Great whoo, were you able to measure the whoo? I caught one long time ago and had it mounted. At the time I had no way of weighing it. Just would like to compare if you have the measurements.

Thanks, John


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

snprman said:


> Great whoo, were you able to measure the whoo? I caught one long time ago and had it mounted. At the time I had no way of weighing it. Just would like to compare if you have the measurements.
> 
> Thanks, John


I got one mounted here in my office i caught in Venice LA on a spin rod and a CD 18 rapala :

73 and 3/4 inches long 
36 inch girth 
111 Pounds


----------



## snprman (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks for that. I just mesasured mine, it is 69'' long and 24" girth. I esimated at 80-85 pounds, does that sound about right?

John


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Nasty


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

what speed are you trolling at for the hoos? trying a few different techniques.

Thanks,

Pan


----------



## pilotkal (May 31, 2012)

nice hoo


----------

